# Jiffy Pro 4 propane auger review - mid season update



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, here we are midway through the hard water season and I thought I'd give an update on how my propane power auger has fared. I've used it every weekend since we got ice on Houghton Lake and I've drilled many holes though 24" of ice.

*Starting* - I've used it many mornings when the actual air temperature is below zero and the auger and propane tank sat outside all night. It has always started on the first or second pull all winter long. I don't warm up the propane or any of that nonsense, I just take off the blade cover, fire her up and start drilling. When I'm done I put the blade cover back on and put her back on the auger rack.

*Oil* - For S & G, last weekend I drained the oil out of the crank case to see what kind of condition it was in. The oil was still the same clear golden color that it was when it went into the auger back in November. There was no sign of any water contamination contrary to what some of the arm chair mechanics on this site claimed would happen. I'll change the oil at the end of the season as part of routine preventive maintenance before I store it for the summer.

*Power* - It has plenty of power and is able to easily drill through 24" of ice without any issues. It also has lots of power to re-open older holes where the diameter of the hole has shrunken from the top of the ice all the way to the bottom from re-freezing.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I have only had one issue with mine. The throttle seems to freeze open on a rare occasion. I have the pro 4 with a 10" screw. The oil should be the same color even if it has 50 hours of run time. That's the beauty of propane. It burns so much cleaner than gasoline. That doesn't mean the viscosity is the same. But doing routine maintenance will prevent any issues in the future. But all in all, I am very happy with mine. I will be looking at getting a 8" or maybe a 6" screw for it. That will be a summer purchase. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

I just checked oil on my pro4 and it is milky. All I can think is it must be because I keep it in my heated garage and must get the condensation from sweating. I use Mobil 1 oil 0w-40. I know it's coming from somewhere


----------



## liwak1kc (Jan 26, 2013)

Haven't checked mine yet. But will at the end of season. I forgot what it comes with. . Is it 0w40?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pwj (Feb 15, 2011)

I love mine got at the end of last year. May be a little heavy but I would not carry it around if it was lighter either. Lots of power. No gas mixed or other. No recharging have enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

ih772 said:


> *Oil* - For S & G, last weekend I drained the oil out of the crank case to see what kind of condition it was in. The oil was still the same clear golden color that it was when it went into the auger back in November. There was no sign of any water contamination contrary to what some of the arm chair mechanics on this site claimed would happen. .


Isn't that the guy that said he was just relaying what the dealer told him?


----------



## RogueStatus (May 2, 2011)

naterade said:


> Isn't that the guy that said he was just relaying what the dealer told him?


It says right on the jiffy webpage under pro4 "questions and answers" link

"How often should the engine oil be changed in the PRO4?
Change the engine oil a minimum of once every season. The oil will not appear dirty for propane burns clean and does not cause the oil to turn black in color. Propane will give the engine oil a milky look as it ages, this is moisture, this in normal. Change the oil as often as needed to remove excess moisture."

Those damn armchair mechanics at jiffy &#128563;


----------

